# Chacoan giant vs argentine



## Jaxon (Dec 10, 2018)

hi. I’m new to this forum and don’t have a tegu but plan on getting one soon. I just wanted to know if there were any temperamental differences between the to. Thanks!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Welcome. Essentially the same thing. No differences in anything except price.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 14, 2018)

What are the price veriations?

I've read that the only difference is the the colouration of them... B&W are stripey, the Chacoan is dappled or spotty and being called is a giant is a myph as the B&W's can grow to the same size.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Well, there's genuine confusion and outright deceit in these calls of giant, etc. 

Some selective breeding, but often a call based on what parents look like, but who knows their genotype?

My advise is to contact Hector Berrios of Hector's Habitat in Tampa, FL, area. He line breeds and ethically so. 

My four are beautiful WCs from Tegusonly.


----------

